# Hunter/Jumper/Both?Neither???



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you mean hunter?


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

lol yeah i'll change it lol. thanx


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

I show Hunters, but I prefer Jumpers.

I like the speed better and how it's not based on looks. That's the main thing I can't stand about Hunters. :x


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually prefer Eq, but I show hunter as well. The main thing that bothers me about hunters is the price tag, to be competitive you need a good horse. Jumper just isn't for me, but I love watching it when I go to shows.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I definitely perfer hunters. It is judged on the tallent of the pair rather than the speed. I really am not a fan of jumpers at all.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, I think hunter judges are WAYYY too picky. I always feel like I have to have a pushbutton/perfect pony to do hunter classes. 

I prefer jumpers!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love jumpers. I've never really tried hunters (I haven't had a horse), but I much prefer jumpers!


----------

